# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  ملخص مباراة ( السويد - اسبانيا )

## العالي عالي

نقدم لكم التغطية الخاصة لمباراة المجموعة الرابعة  لكأس الأمم الأوروبية - يورو 2008

بين فريقي



السويد X أسبانيا

  

 أهداف المباراة بتعليق علي محمد علي بوضوح 1 MB   

فرناندو توريس (وصلة أخرى)

زلاتان ابراهيموفيتش (وصلة أخرى)

دافيد فيا  (وصلة أخرى)


  ملخصات المباراة بتعليق علي محمد علي  

ملخص الشوط الأول ( 9:40 دقائق ,, 48 ميغا ) 

ملخص الشوط الثاني  (رابط اخر) ( 13:54 د, 93.2 Mb ) 



ابرز الحالات التحكيمية لمباراة اسبانيا والسويد :



(رابط أخر)

 أجمل اللقطات 



مهارة بالكرة بالرجل والاحتفاظ بها د38
تمريرة جميلة د39
تمريرة من تشافي لـ راموس د45
تسديدة خطيرة من سينا + ركنية الخطيرة د67
لقطة لاحد مشجعي السويد د68
مهارة ومورو رائع من سلفا د72
لقاء مع دافيد فيا بعد نهاية المبارة

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

Thank you man

----------


## العالي عالي

> Thank you man


هلالالالالالا عبد الله 

مين بتوققع يفوز

----------

